# This device cannot start (Code 10) - webcam



## nzjen (Jun 1, 2009)

If anyone can offer some advice on the following problem I would be soooooo grateful!!

I am currently working in Tianjin, China and will be here for another 3 weeks. I purchased an *Aoni ANC webcam* here on Saturday and when I initially plugged it in (without installing the software) it worked well on Skype for a couple of hours and then all of a sudden it started playing up and now it doesn't work at all. I have put the installation CD in and tried installing the webcam but it doesn't work so I have uninstalled and tried reinstalling it 2 or 3 times but I keep getting a message saying 'the software for this device is now installed but may not work correctly. This device cannot start (Code 10)'. I am also getting a USB Device Not Recognised error message.

I have unplugged all my other USB devices (keyboard, mouse, extra USB hub) and plugged the webcam in on its own in all available USB ports, but to no avail. What I can't understand is how come it worked initially without the software being installed, but now doesn't! I really want to start using the webcam on my skype calls to NZ and the UK and it's very frustrating.

I have a feeling the webcam has now been corrupted somehow and I may not be able to use it. Before attempting to take it back for a refund (which will be a mission seeing as how I don't speak Chinese!) I would like to see if anyone had any advice on whether or not this is a problem I can fix myself.

Thanks in advance .....ray:
NZJen


----------

